# Hittin Seacliff again this Saturday or Sunday arvo.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey all, i'm headin out to Seacliff again this saturday or sunday arvo to try and repeat last weekends efforts, anyone wanting to join me let me know and we'll keep in touch. Weather could go either way... just like last Sunday so hopefully its an all round repeat! I'll post again when i know if / when i'm going out because i dont know when is going to be best just yet.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Count me out. I'm in Darwin for work (and I can't go fishing...).


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

you're going to darwin but no fishing? now that's just not fair. Have fun though. If you get some time to yourself go grab a meal or a beer down at Cullen Bay, bout as ritzy as Darwin gets lol, i've got a mate with an apartment up there, bloody nice place to live.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i might be able to go after lunch on saturday? I am working saturday 7-11am And i live a while away


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey did you end up sight casting to any eagles


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Nah i didnt get a chance unfortunately, over 4 eagles were spotted between myself and crazy_horse before we left but uppon return i saw none . If i go for an afternoon session i will fish 2pm until sunset so there's a big window for you to join me if saturday's weather turns out alright.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

it is meant to be 30-31degrees C so itll be warm, its about a 50/50 chance that ill come out.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Bummer, good training for the coming months i guess... Hope i remember to lather the sunblock on and pack an extra wwater bottle (600mL for 4 hours just wasnt enough lol). I'll probably let you know friday night what i'm definitely doing, thats about as long as i can put the decision off i guess haha.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

thats true, me and my mates are going to semaphore to do a bit of sharkin on sunday. I am tryin to get them to commit to a brighton trip, as apparently rays are a sure thing there and in 10 or so trips to semaphore we hvae got nothing but they dont wanna go the extra distance for some reason


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

10,000 jobs to get done saturday however sunday is a big chance. Keep me posted


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Will do waldo but unfortunately Sunday is looking like a no no but seabreeze and bom change all the time so we'll see.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> thats true, me and my mates are going to semaphore to do a bit of sharkin on sunday. I am tryin to get them to commit to a brighton trip, as apparently rays are a sure thing there and in 10 or so trips to semaphore we hvae got nothing but they dont wanna go the extra distance for some reason


Night time rays are prolific off the jetty, daytime they seem to be hanging down seacliff more for some reason.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

cool, ill be heading down to seacliff


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Waldo, Sunday is back on the cards in the form of a morning session. You interested. fishnfreak you just gonna be going land based this weekend?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

what time you thunking ?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It looks like the besrt conditions will be around 5am, too early for me though. I'd be looking at hitting the water around 6:30 but honestly it doesnt really matter, i'll survive most conditions, but earlier SHOULD be more comfortable.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

sounds like a goer, got a launch/meeting spot.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It will be easiest for you to launch at seacliff sailing club, you'll either see me on the water somewhere close to shore (grey quest) or i'll be on the beach stretching my legs. If you don't see me you can just go and flick some lures around the pole out at seacliff, that's an easy spot to meet if we dont find eachother.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

cool


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry guys i cannot make it either days now. Is there a Jetty at Seacliff? If so I will be at the seacliff jetty on sunbay at around 11am. I will probably have my kayak there to row baits out!! :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

negative, no jetty, you can choose sand or rocks . You'll still get rays during the day off the end of the brighton jetty though. Yellowfin whiting are hanging around seacliff it seems too, if you swing that way .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

You still keen for tomorrow waldo? I know the sun will be a killer but the afternoon is turning up better conditions. Temperature and sun wise i would be happier doing a morning fish but swell and wind wise afternoon is better. If you are coming out its totally your call. Check out my post in trip reports to see what i got this morning.


----------

